# How long does a tax rebate take.



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi.

HMRC have confirmed that I overpaid £4.5k in tax last year as they applied the OT code to my compensation from work, I was always PAYE for 34 years. How long do HMRC take to refund overpaid tax?

Thanks


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe two ways - either a lump sum direct payment, or they could reduce your tax code in the tax year to compensate you that way.

Presume they haven't advised either way which?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

No longer working due to ill health


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

ive only had this once, and two be honest it was very quick - but it was based on the outcome of a self assessment - you don't mention how your realisation has come about.

mine was a while ago - 2012 i think - so I can't remember the actual timescale, but iremember thinking, "ooh that's quicker than i'd have expected.." if you see what i mean


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Fill out a P50 form if you haven't already. I did that and got refund within weeks.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Rundie, HMRC website seems to suggest that you can use form P50 once you have been out of work for 4 weeks and claim the overpayment immediately rather than waiting for HMRC to contact you.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks Rundie, HMRC website seems to suggest that you can use form P50 once you have been out of work for 4 weeks and claim the overpayment immediately rather than waiting for HMRC to contact you.


Yeah mate, that's what I did as I retired early. Better than waiting for them to contact you.... funny how they drag their heels when they owe you but when you owe them they want it straight away :lol:

The P50 is the way to go


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

All sorted, spoke to a very helpful lady at HMRC who informed me that the refund was already in place and how I could claim it online, should be with me in 5 days. :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one, glad you've got it sorted


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

AndyA4TDI said:


> All sorted, spoke to a very helpful lady at HMRC who informed me that the refund was already in place and how I could claim it online, should be with me in 5 days. :thumb:


I was going to say, give them a call. Once you get through I've always found them really helpful.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Money arrived in my account this morning, really impressed with HMRC on this occasion. :thumb:


----------

